# BEST Caps



## Travis (Aug 26, 2019)

Wich type of caps are better for pedals and wich kind of wire is the BEST? (Awg 24 stranged is good option?)


----------



## Nostradoomus (Aug 26, 2019)

I don’t think I’ve ever had a bad box type capacitor, some have been out of spec but that was few and far between. I prefer the film type as they fit in the PCB better. The size of the greenies varies wildly depending on voltage and manufacture. So for fit and form I stick with film box. There really is no best.

As for wire, I like to use 22awg pre tinned. Solid for connections that aren’t likely to get stressed and stranded for places where it may need some flex.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 28, 2019)

I agree with Nostradoomus, go with the box film caps, that what the board designer intended for us to use.  I've used all types of film caps on these boards and with some of them the lead spacing is wrong or they are too fat and crowd the components next to them.

I like a lighter gauge wire, 24 or 26 AWG, they are easier to route.  I recommend getting as many colors are you can so you can color-code your connections.  I don't like solid wire for off-board wiring because it breaks too easily when flexed.  YMMV.


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 28, 2019)

RCZ said:


> Wich type of caps are better for pedals and wich kind of wire is the BEST? (Awg 24 stranged is good option?)


I like the box caps best too... Just make sure the lead spacing is 5mm... and I use silicone wire...


----------



## Travis (Aug 28, 2019)

Thank you for all!


----------



## Travis (Aug 28, 2019)

I thought box film was better quality!


----------



## chongmagic (Aug 28, 2019)

I like the box WIMA caps the best, and they are red which makes them better lol


----------



## griff10672 (Aug 28, 2019)

5 mm lead spacing is your friend .......


----------

